# A little forgetful



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, I'm a new gal here on this forum, but I thought I'd share a bit about me with you nice folks: I'm a little scatter-brained. I have 3 kids, 12 goats, 4 horses, 3 dogs, 6 cats, 5 roosters, one husband and one elderly neighbor- all that I feed and take care of. My mind is always occupied and so I forget things:
Today, I met my teenage step-daughter, Keyra, for a fast food lunch and brought my baby Gracie, too. After lunch Keyra gave me her debit card so I could withdraw what she owed me for bills. "Don't forget my card," she says as we were leaving the seating area. "Oh, I won't," I reply," and I haven't forgotten the baby either." I pick up the baby carrier and head for the door. 
"Ma'am!" a lady calls after me, "Don't forget your purse!"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well hi there....and welcome.... :thumb: :wave: 

Don't worry.... we are all a bit scatter brained ....I know.... I can get that way...LOL :laugh: 

Oh my leaving your purse.......that is scary.... :shocked: ....I have left my purse too before...and it is not a good feeling..... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WELCOME!!

Oh man...Im like the WORST blonde ever.....I forget so much things....its sad! haha


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome! And oh how I know what you mean! there are so many days I am scatter brained and feel like I am sleep walking LOL


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I have left my purse at the gas station and not even realized it, til the clerk asked me about it like 3 months later, I have also forgotten my ATm Card at the ATM!!! sometimes we just don't have room in our heads for all those little details..LOL!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think the most embarrassing thing I've ever done <nobody else knows LOL>, is the time I was VERY pregnant, VERY tired <I worked 3rd shift and was sleep deprived>, and went into Home Depot to grab something....came back out and couldn't find my keys. Because they were still in the car. And the car still on!!! OMG...if I ever told anyone I'd never live that one down....I could just hear the police officer 'ma'am were you trying to get your car stolen?' hehe....That was almost 5 years ago.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...those are scary.... if you think about it....... alot could happen to things left behind...thank God.....all of you retrieved your things.... without episode of a bad outcome.... :hug: ray:


----------

